# SOTB PICs



## Captain Morgan

Rev Marvin makes sure there are no eye injuries this time!





Rev can rest easy with two healthy eyes...






WalterSC chillin in the night..






The Captain Morgan Cook site...





JT's BBQ, who posts here and has been on an incredible hot streak this
year...







A couple of Misfits prepare the box...





Then, right after turn in....a major thunderstorm burst upon us!!!!!
Lightning! Thunder!  Heavy Rain!  It was pandemonium!  EZ Ups
were flipping across the contest site!!  Wind was whipping!  And
the Captain Morgan Mobile Machine wa suddenly very popular!!





Jack W. and his mother, Big GQ, and assorted others crowded in
and enjoyed a group sing along!!!


----------



## Captain Morgan

BTW, congrats to the BBQ 4 U team for taking 6th place out of about 30 teams!  A major accomplishment considering the major thunderstorm with gushing waters and maniacal cookers surrounding them during
a heated competition!!


----------



## Captain Morgan

Also, you will be glad to know that BBQ4U as a board won another trophy at this event!!  Captain Morgan and the Misfits won the Anything Butt Category with Peach Ice Cream and Peach Cobbler!  That's two straight wins at SOTB for our board members in Anything Butt!!


----------



## Captain Morgan

And also,  the winner of the SOTB Barbecue competition, was our very own...

  Captain Morgan and the Misfits!!

 First place in both categories!!!  Woo Hoo!





Major props to Walter SC, Big GQ, and most importantly, Jack W. and his beautiful wife Mary.  Truly a team effort, and I most seriously state that
neither trophy would have been won without them.  I'll say more about that later, but I'm tired and speechless and getting drunk.  The members of this board have won 3 of the last 4 trophies at this event...representing,
folks, representing!!!!


----------



## Nick Prochilo

Way to go Cappy & the Misfits! Great job BBQ-4-U Team also!


----------



## Guest

WOW!  Fantastic!  Congrats to all!


----------



## Captain Morgan

Nick, I'm afraid I'm going to need some more money for that catering gig a couple of weeks ago.  I failed to charge you the price for a championship bbq.  I think you have my address.

  LOL!!

  Thanks for calling and checking in Raymond!  Try not to call during turn in time next time!!

  Bill TGG,  thanks for checking in too!

  Rempe, thanks for not bothering us with a stupid podcast!!


----------



## Nick Prochilo

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> Nick, I'm afraid I'm going to need some more money for that catering gig a couple of weeks ago.  I failed to charge you the price for a championship bbq.  I think you have my address.
> LOL!!
> 
> Thanks for calling and checking in Raymond!  Try not to call during turn in time next time!!
> 
> Bill TGG,  thanks for checking in too!
> 
> Rempe, thanks for not bothering us with a stupid podcast!!



If I'd have known that we were a test for this project, I'd have made you pay us! BTW, thank you to me for interupting you just in time before turn in, you were probably about to screw something up and I stepped in just in time! LOL, Great job Cappy and crew!


----------



## Guest

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> Rempe, thanks for not bothering us with a stupid podcast!!


 :lmao:  :lcry:  :lmao:  :lcry:  :lmao:


----------



## ScottyDaQ

Great Job Guys !!!!!!!!
 =D>  =D>  =D>  =D>  =D>  =D>  =D>


----------



## Bruce B

*WE ALL KNEW YOU COULD DO IT!!*

CONGRATULATIONS TO ALL,


----------



## john pen

Way to represent..sounds and looks like a good time was had...


----------



## wittdog

Way to go Guys!!!!!!!!!!! =D>  =D>  =D>  =D>  =D>


----------



## kickassbbq

PARTY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Congratulations.  Pics are GREAT and looks like you had a good time with that crew.  Keep up the good work.  Smoke Em'
Smoke On!!!!!!
ed


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy

Way to go Cappy and Crew.  Congrats to Larry and Finney and Crew too.


----------



## WalterSC

Jeff E said:
			
		

> Wow! Congratulations to both teams.



It was a great weekend , and everyone worked hard . Both teams gave it thier all , its was great actually sitting down and talking to all at long last.


----------



## ScottyDaQ

wdroller said:
			
		

> Congrats to all!  I can hear Capt now.  *THIS IS MY TURF!*


Arrrrrrrggg!


----------



## txpgapro

Bill The Grill Guy said:
			
		

> Way to go Cappy and Crew.  Congrats to Larry and Finney and Crew too.



Ditto and Congrats to all!


----------



## Woodman1

Jeepers! Great job guys! I'm gonna have to come to this some time and really mess it up for ya! :!:


----------



## Captain Morgan

My cheeks and stomach hurt from all the laughing.  Great people, good times.


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ

Way to go guys! Winning or even placing in the top 10 is no small deal. Congrats.


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ

Oh yea, Let's have some pics of the hardware, Along with the big pup tent's you guys pitched! 
Val
(pigs wife)


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ

Please excuse my wife's post, She doesn't understand that crotch rockets can not be seen when you have "Dick do" ya know, when your belly sticks out more than your dick do?


----------



## Greg Rempe

Way to go guys!!  Glad I could help by not doing the podcast! #-o


----------



## oompappy

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> My cheeks and stomach hurt from all the laughing.  Great people, good times.



That's what it's all about!!!!!
Congrats to Everyone  =D>


----------



## Puff1

Congrats guys =D>  =D>  =D>
Awsesome pics :!:


----------



## zilla

Congrats to all the winners. :!:


----------



## Jack W.

It was an honor and a pleasure to be in the presence of the BBQ "big boys" for the weekend.  To be able to trade tales with Cappy, Big GQ, Walter SC, Rev. Marvin, Larry, Finney, and JT, was an experience I'll not soon forget.  The peach cobbler and ice cream was very good as was the fish tacos put on by BBQ 4 U.  

The site looked like something out of invasion of the body snatchers as 5 WSM's stood tall and chugged away all night.   There were rigs there of all sizes shapes and colors, the WSM stood the test.

There was some fine talent on the lot.  Everyone on both teams should be proud of the work they did and their accomplishments.  I'm proud to say I cooked with all of them.

Finney it was great to meet your wife.  She is beautiful and gracious.  I'm sure she was thrilled with the rain.

Congrats to Tim Handy at JT's BBQ for placing well.  He should be leading in the points for the Master BBQ award from the SCBA.    =D> 


It was a great day.  A fine day for BBQ and a great day for the members of this board.    

Again my thanks to all.   Mary and I had a great time.

Congratulations Cappy.  I hope this success can help your make dreams come true.  =D> 

It was mighty fine Q!!

Jack


----------



## chris1237

Very cool! Great job guys!! CONGRATS =D>  =D>  =D>


----------



## Finney

Jack W. said:
			
		

> It was an honor and a pleasure to be in the presence of the BBQ "big boys" for the weekend.  To be able to trade tales with Cappy, Big GQ, Walter SC, Rev. Marvin, Larry, Finney, and JT, was an experience I'll not soon forget.  The peach cobbler and ice cream was very good as was the fish tacos put on by BBQ 4 U.
> 
> The site looked like something out of invasion of the body snatchers as 5 WSM's stood tall and chugged away all night.   There were rigs there of all sizes shapes and colors, the WSM stood the test.
> 
> There was some fine talent on the lot.  Everyone on both teams should be proud of the work they did and their accomplishments.  I'm proud to say I cooked with all of them.
> 
> Finney it was great to meet your wife.  She is beautiful and gracious.  I'm sure she was thrilled with the rain.
> 
> Congrats to Tim Handy at JT's BBQ for placing well.  He should be leading in the points for the Master BBQ award from the SCBA.    =D>
> 
> 
> It was a great day.  A fine day for BBQ and a great day for the members of this board.
> 
> Again my thanks to all.   Mary and I had a great time.
> 
> Congratulations Cappy.  I hope this success can help your make dreams come true.  =D>
> 
> It was mighty fine Q!!
> 
> Jack


Thanks Jack.  She enjoyed meeting you all and putting faces to the names that she is tired of hearing. LOL  She was actually enjoying the whole event until the downpours started.  Being a 'weight' for an EZ Up isn't her idea of fun.  Going to the HD to buy buckets for weights soon.  She had a ball helping to serve the "Anything Butt".  I don't know how we would have done it without her.  She's ready to go again in Sept., and is already planning strategy.  #-o 
 :lmao:


----------



## LarryWolfe

Finney said:
			
		

> Thanks Jack.  She enjoyed meeting you all and putting faces to the names that she is tired of hearing. LOL  She was actually enjoying the whole event until the downpours started.  Being a 'weight' for an Easy Up isn't her idea of fun.  Going to the HD to buy buckets for weights soon.  *She had a ball helping to serve the "Anything Butt".  I don't know how we would have done it without her*.  She's ready to go again in Sept., and is already planning strategy.  #-o
> :lmao:



That's a fact!!  Tricia was definitely a lifesaver!!!!!   [-o<  [-o<  [-o<  [-o<


----------



## Captain Morgan

Oh that tent wasn't going anywhere.  We had it strapped to Larry's wheelchair! :grin:  :grin:  :grin:  :grin:


----------



## LarryWolfe

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> Oh that tent wasn't going anywhere.  We had it strapped to Larry's wheelchair! :grin:  :grin:  :grin:  :grin:



See...........she was a lifesaver.............she told me my hand was purple from holding onto the bungee cords holding the tent down!


----------



## Puff1

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> Oh that tent wasn't going anywhere.  We had it strapped to Larry's wheelchair! :grin:  :grin:  :grin:  :grin:


  See there are some storie's to tell  
Cappy do you drink scotch by any chance?

 8-[


----------



## LarryWolfe

Puff said:
			
		

> Captain Morgan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh that tent wasn't going anywhere.  We had it strapped to Larry's wheelchair! :grin:  :grin:  :grin:  :grin:
> 
> 
> 
> See there are some storie's to tell
> Cappy do you drink scotch by any chance?
> 
> 8-[
Click to expand...


Dunno about the Cappy drinking Scotch or not but he sure does drink free beer!!


----------



## Puff1

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> Puff said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [quote="Captain Morgan":2f4hnf01]Oh that tent wasn't going anywhere.  We had it strapped to Larry's wheelchair! :grin:  :grin:  :grin:  :grin:
> 
> 
> 
> See there are some storie's to tell
> Cappy do you drink scotch by any chance?
> 
> 8-[
Click to expand...


Dunno about the Cappy drinking Scotch or not but he sure does drink free beer!!  [/quote:2f4hnf01]
It wasn't me, but somebody had mentioned cheapskate  
We need a pot-stirring smiley on this site #-o


----------



## WalterSC

Dunno about the Cappy drinking Scotch or not but he sure does drink free beer!!  [/quote]
It wasn't me, but somebody had mentioned cheapskate  
We need a pot-stirring smiley on this site #-o[/quote]

Hey now free beer I aint gonna turn down !!  LOL :!:


----------



## LarryWolfe

Puff said:
			
		

> Larry Wolfe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Puff said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [quote="Captain Morgan":3obuioil]Oh that tent wasn't going anywhere.  We had it strapped to Larry's wheelchair! :grin:  :grin:  :grin:  :grin:
> 
> 
> 
> See there are some storie's to tell
> Cappy do you drink scotch by any chance?
> 
> 8-[
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dunno about the Cappy drinking Scotch or not but he sure does drink free beer!!
Click to expand...

It wasn't me, but somebody had mentioned cheapskate  
We need a pot-stirring smiley on this site #-o[/quote:3obuioil]

Nah.....Cappy ain't no cheapskate...............he said I could have any of his beer I wanted....................................but it was up 3 flights of stairs!  #-o


----------



## Puff1

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> Puff said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [quote="Larry Wolfe":11qs2ig0]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Puff said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [quote="Captain Morgan":11qs2ig0]Oh that tent wasn't going anywhere.  We had it strapped to Larry's wheelchair! :grin:  :grin:  :grin:  :grin:
> 
> 
> 
> See there are some storie's to tell
> Cappy do you drink scotch by any chance?
> 
> 8-[
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dunno about the Cappy drinking Scotch or not but he sure does drink free beer!!
Click to expand...

It wasn't me, but somebody had mentioned cheapskate  
We need a pot-stirring smiley on this site #-o[/quote:11qs2ig0]

Nah.....Cappy ain't no cheapskate...............he said I could have any of his beer I wanted....................................but it was up 3 flights of stairs!  #-o[/quote:11qs2ig0]

 #-o  #-o  #-o  #-o Cappy that's cruel


----------



## Nick Prochilo

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> [quote="Captain Morgan":2ymxus2z]Oh that tent wasn't going anywhere.  We had it strapped to Larry's wheelchair! :grin:  :grin:  :grin:  :grin:



See...........she was a lifesaver.............she told me my hand was purple from holding onto the bungee cords holding the tent down![/quote:2ymxus2z]

Saved the Rev again!


----------



## Nick Prochilo

Puff said:
			
		

> Larry Wolfe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Puff said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [quote="Captain Morgan":3dwt5v1d]Oh that tent wasn't going anywhere.  We had it strapped to Larry's wheelchair! :grin:  :grin:  :grin:  :grin:
> 
> 
> 
> See there are some storie's to tell
> Cappy do you drink scotch by any chance?
> 
> 8-[
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dunno about the Cappy drinking Scotch or not but he sure does drink free beer!!
Click to expand...

It wasn't me, but somebody had mentioned cheapskate  
We need a pot-stirring smiley on this site #-o[/quote:3dwt5v1d]

Post a picture of yourself, I'm sure Scotty can set it up from there!


----------



## Bruce B

Puff said:
			
		

> Larry Wolfe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Puff said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [quote="Captain Morgan":211n658p]Oh that tent wasn't going anywhere.  We had it strapped to Larry's wheelchair! :grin:  :grin:  :grin:  :grin:
> 
> 
> 
> See there are some storie's to tell
> Cappy do you drink scotch by any chance?
> 
> 8-[
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dunno about the Cappy drinking Scotch or not but he sure does drink free beer!!
Click to expand...

It wasn't me, but somebody had mentioned cheapskate  
We need a pot-stirring smiley on this site #-o[/quote:211n658p]







  Ask and you shall receive.


----------



## Puff1

Bruce B said:
			
		

> Puff said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [quote="Larry Wolfe":a11i9y98]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Puff said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [quote="Captain Morgan":a11i9y98]Oh that tent wasn't going anywhere.  We had it strapped to Larry's wheelchair! :grin:  :grin:  :grin:  :grin:
> 
> 
> 
> See there are some storie's to tell
> Cappy do you drink scotch by any chance?
> 
> 8-[
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dunno about the Cappy drinking Scotch or not but he sure does drink free beer!!
Click to expand...

It wasn't me, but somebody had mentioned cheapskate  
We need a pot-stirring smiley on this site #-o[/quote:a11i9y98]






  Ask and you shall receive.[/quote:a11i9y98]

 :lmao:  My man :lmao:


----------

